# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  "z"  بقـــآلآت أهــل أول  "z"

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*[الســـلآم عليكم جميعآ..* 
*شحآلكمـ ويش مسويين .. شحآل الأهل إن شآء الله بخير <<<بتكلم كلآم أهل أول أحلى عفر..*
*اليـــوم جبت ليكم صور بقآلآت أول <<أني أحسهم ونآسه بقوه*
*بس عفر مآلحقت عليهم..<<أنتين وكلآمش بيسخرو عليش..*
*المهم يعني مآنطول عليكم ..*
*مشيـــنآآ..*
** 

*عدل جخه الترآث عفر..* 
** 

** 


*بيبسي أبو السيآره اللي تمر على البيووت* 

** 
*محل مآل جوآتي ونعله ..أكرمكم الله..*
*عدل من القديمين*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*وخــلصنآ..* 
*ويش رآيكم..؟؟!* 
*مسرووق من أمآكن آمنه**مع ألف سلآم]*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههه
والله قاعده اعطس من الغبار الي عليها
صج مررررررره قديمه
يسلمو غناتي
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سـلـوان

*خخخخخخخ..*
*البقـالـة مرررة مغبـرة..*
*أمـا محل النعـل تحفــة..*
*تشكـرات خيتووو..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*مرحبا خيتوووو*
*عفر بقالاتنا ما كانوا كذا كشخة*
*لان هذوله مرة كشخة*
*عفر حقات اول بخشب مسويين*
*بس عفر مرة حلوين ومغبرين ..*
*الله يعطيش العافيه الضحكة البريئه ...*
*دمتي موفقه ..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههههههه


صور توحفه هههه

اما على الصورة الثانية كأنها بقالتنا اقصد دكاااانااا خخخ

يوم حنا صغار ويوم ابوي عايش ( الله يرحمه ) كأنك شفتيه يخلف الله عليك ههه


تسلمي خيتو الضحكة البريئة على الغبار اللي شرفتينا بهم كح كح كح

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أدري فطستو من لغبآآر .. بس ويش أسوي لآزم أرآويكم*
*تسلمولي ع المرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكم العآفيه*
*تحيآآتو*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

يسلموووووووو الضحكة البريئه

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

هههههههههههههههه 
فلته الاغراض ولا عاد النعل يضحكوووو 
يعطيك الف عافية 
ولاعدمنا من تميزك 
تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ع المرور..*
*ربي يعطيكم العافيه..*
*لاعدم ولا خلا يارب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*وش حلاتهم الله يعيطيك الف عافيه ضحوكه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين خيوه ع المرور*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتو*

----------


## اللامع

يسلمو عــــ الطرح الحلو

----------


## همسة ألم

عفر يجننن الموضوع  <<<صرت أتكلم وياش
زي أهل لول <<< يلا نتحداك تفهميها 
والنعله (أكرمك الله) أكيييييييييد أصليين 
وماينقطعون بسرعه 
ياريت لحقت علىيهم 
ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووو على الطرح الحلو 
تحياتي الحاره لك ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههه ..همسة باجيب لش نعال (اكرمكم الله) حق زمن اول هع*
*يسلموو ع المرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*لاعدنا تواجدكم يارب*
*تحياتوو*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يسلموا مرة حلوين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك حبيبتي*
*يسسلمو ع المرور*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*

----------


## أحاسيس

الله على بقالات زمان و نعال زمان 

الله على ذيك الايام حلوووووة

عزيزتي _الضحكة البريئة_

يسلموووووو موضوع رائع يذكرنا بالذي مضى

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي ع المرور حبيبتي*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه* 
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتو*

----------


## ورود الجنة

مشكووووووووورة اختي على
الصور التراثية الحلوووووووة

----------


## أُخرىْ

صدق..حركااات,,بس موقديمه مررره,,
أحلى شي محل النعل
عالعموم..شكرا عالموضوع,,

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يسلمو ع المرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه* 
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتو*

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

يسلوا

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله اهل الاول احسن من الحين في كل شيء
اهل الاول كل شيء حليو فيه اما الحين في اشياء حلوين في اشياء الحمدلله والشكر
ياريت زمن اهل الاول يرجع اتوقع بيصير احلى واااايد
يسلموووو
يعطيج الف عافيه
عجبني موضوعج
والله يستحق التقييم

----------


## شمووخ ذاتي

*الضحكة البريئة*


*يسـلموو والله حبيبتي مااتقصـرين* 


*لا تحرمينااا من جديدج ..*


*تقبلي مروري ..*

*تحيآآتي ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكم العافيه*
*لآعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتوون*

----------


## أسرار الليل

وشحلاتهم بقالات الأول..
الحلاوه شكله حلوو امبى منه هههههه
ولله اكلهم احلى من اكلنا الحين ..
يسلموو خيتووو ع الطرح
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*خلآص خيوهـ بحفر الأرض وبجيبهـ لش الحلآوه كم أسرآر عدنآ*
*تسلمين غنآتو ع المرور*
*ربي يعطيك العآفيه*
*لآعدمناك يآرب*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## سارة خاتون

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه*
*تسلمي اختي على الموضوع الرائع*

----------


## صغيرة بس خطيرة

الضحكة البريئة


مشكوره يا الغلا ع الطرح 


ربي يعطيك العافيه 


تحيااتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يسلملي هلمرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيكم العافيه*
*لآعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكووه البطه*

----------


## sweetsoul

اي والله جخه الثراث على قولتش 
خووووووووووووووش صور 
اكثر شي عجبني في البقاله ( صناديق البيبسى :bigsmile: )
تسلمي غناتي ضحكوه على الصور 
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تصدقي خيـــوه شهيتيني في بيبسي..هع هع*
*تسلمين ع المرور الحلو* 
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*لآعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتي..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## عنيده

_مغبرين حدهم و الاكل مالهم بعد مغبر .._ 


_و عاد و لا البيبسي ماكوا الحين جي .._ 


_يسلموو خيتو ع الصور .._ 


_بالتوفيق.._

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلمــــو* 
*زين مااالحقت عليهم*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ع المرور*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*لآعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*والله ان الاول احسن من الحين بوااااااااااااااااجد*
*الاول كل شئ حلو لكن الحين صحيح ان في ترتيب لكن مو مثل الاول*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*إيـــه والله صدقت يآخوي..*
*صدق مآعشت زمن أول بس أتمنى أعيشه* 
*كآنت حيآتهم بسيطه مو مثل الحين ويكفي الأمآن ..*
*تسلم أخوي ع المرور الحلو*
*ربي يعطيك العآفيه*
*لآعدمنآك يآرب*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## رنين الحب

ههههههههههه
مررررررررررررره حلوين
حلو الواحد يتذكر ايام زمان والله ايام ماتنسي
ويسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم الأخت آخر شكاوهـ*

*بس شيفه انتينه شده اتخلطي وبس* 

*حاطة اوجاغ أبويي مال لدلال محل ما ايسوي الكهوه و حسبالش (عمبالش) بكاله*

*إه ... دشوفوا دي أشكره!*

*تحياتي*

----------


## زينب هويتي

الله يدوم علينا السعاده
ونااسه احب التراث بقوه 
بالرغم اني ما لحقت عليه
يسلمووو على الطرح

----------


## تحطيم كول

تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## ام الحلوين

حركات 

ياعين على البساطه 

يسلموا ضحوك والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## Habit Roman

الله يجننوا مره حليوين

عجبني عفر محلى المواعيين مرتب وحليو يخبل خخخخ

الله يعطيش العافيه غناتي 

تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

خخخخخخخخ
 والله البقالات الأول أحلى من الحين
كل شيء بسيط أحلى
يعطيش ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## سفر

هههههههههههههههه ردود مضحكه والصور رهيبه والله تسلم اياديك ياارب على النقل

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*فديتكم والله .. تسلمولي ع المرور الحلو*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لآعدمنآ تواجدكم يآرب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
بقالات ومحلات كشخه الصراحه :wink: 
مصبوغين ومرتبين عدل
شكلهم حقات معرض تراثي  :rolleyes: 
اشتهيت اروح اشتري بهلوان ابو بقره منهم
يبيعو لو لا ؟؟ :unsure: 

تسلمي غناتي
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مرااااحب ياهلا ..
ههههههه إيه أفا عليش أكيد مكشخين وعدلين لآنهم ليي <~~كأنش صايمه له لاتشلخي
خلاص قلبي تعالي وخدي لش هع
تسلمي ع الطله الحلوه
يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي
ضحكووه البطه

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي آخر شقآوهـ

ذكرتينا بزمن لول .... إللي صحيح ما يتعوض 

أستمتعت واجد بالصور الحلوة 

تســـــــــــــــــــــلمي 

تقبلي مروري  :bigsmile:

----------


## حنين الايام

صور مغبره عن جد

----------


## دفء القلب

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

الطرح وااااجد جميل

الصور برغم غبارها الا انها واضحه جدا وجميله

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ااااااااااه على أيام زمااااااااااان 

من جد غيررررررررر في كل شي حياااااااااااه

أشتقت صراااااااااحه  :sad2: 

حتى البقاااااااله اليها طعم ثاااااااااني

تسلمين على الصور الرررررررروعه

ويعطيك الف عااااااااااافيه

----------


## الزمن قاسي عليي

يسلمووووووووووا 
شئ جميل ان نرى أشياء من التراث القديم
تقبلوووووا مروري

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلمي أختي على الصور مافي على أيام أول جخه والله أتمنى أرجع لها*

----------


## انوار الضحى

يسلموووووووووووووووو  غناتي على الصووووووووووووووووور الروعة

----------


## حروف مخمليه

ياعلي كح كح كح كح كح  كح كح كح كح  ويش هالغبااار ياعلي  مرررررره حلييو تراث لول ماشالله جان زين لو يرجع

----------


## دموع ليلى

يا حلات ايام اول واغراض اول تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووخيتي

----------


## أموله

ياحلوهـم ، يجننو ،~!
يسلموو ، 
ودي تفلتوني بالبقاله وتجـو بعد سـإعه ~ > حششأ ~

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلموو يالغلا مرة يجنووووون

----------

